# Anyone have experience w/Iams Probiotic Puppy?



## doggal (Jan 29, 2010)

I was unable to keep my pup on the food she had w/her breeder because it's not available in my area. The breeder recommended Iams Probiotic because she has fed that and has had good results. My vet thought it was a good choice as well.
However, after the transition this girl has been bloating up. Not super distended but her belly definitely harder and larger than normal. I also notice her temp is up slightly at times and she's been panting a bit and a little uncomfortable. The next morning she's always back to normal. She's been recently vet checked so don't think it's something else.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wouldn't feed this food. Vets do not have the knowledge of nutrition that we would hope. There are many better foods out there with many threads here on the forum to get good information. I feed raw, but if I were to feed a kibble to my pup I would go with Wellness super5mix large breed puppy which can be found most everywhere(not grocery stores of course). Or I would go with Orjen, but that can be harder to find.
The ingredients of the Iams proactive puppy:
Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Corn Grits, Brewers Rice, Chicken Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Meal, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Egg Product, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E)Brewers Dried Yeast, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Caramel, Choline Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Fructooligosaccharides, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), DL-Methionine, L-Lysine Monohydrochloride, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Try Natural Balance or Wellness. Please stay away from "supermarket" dog foods. They may be cheap and the reason being is that they were made cheap. This board will help you find the right food for you.


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

My vet also wanted Sadie on Iams. I know it isn't the best, but she gets the poops with anything else. We havent had any bloat problems. The breeder actually had the puppies on Purina Puppy chow! :0


----------

